# My second 7/8ths figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I have about 33 1:20 scale figures and enough 1:20 blanks to populate what ever small layout I can afford to build, I decided to just focus on sculpting. I started this in 7/8ths scale today. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the hands. I was thinking maybe a pen in the right hand and a notebook in the left. Anyway he is about 4 15/16" tall and I think this style of clothing can fit anywhere from late 1800 to mid 1900.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Great! He sort of looks like Mark Twain.  I mentioned your work on the 7/8ths forum and several people are buying your figures in that scale. Seated figures are especially useful as critter drivers  I'll likely order some in the near future as well. 

Dave V


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
Thanks for the plug. I can use all the business you can send me


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh,,, yeah, Lets call him Mark then.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work (as usual) Ray! A pen and a notebook will do good I think, specially when he sort of resembles Mark Twain ;-) 
But serious; in this outfit and with pen and book he can be used for many roles, from professor to preacher to shop owner or warehouse manager.
Perhaps a classic file board would look great in his hand also.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a cool clipboard, but almost impossible to cast in any scale, unless its in 2 parts, or I want to bend a lot of brass wire. He now has a pen and a small note pad. I used the last tiny bit of silicon at the bottom of my 5 gallon bucket to make a mold today.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I scraped the bottom of my 5 gallon bucket of RTV and got enough to make 1 mold of Mark, and 1 of Harriet. This my first casting from that mold.
Usually I use the first cast as a clean out piece; removing bits of clay from inside the mold. I'm getting better and this piece is a master for additional production molds.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I started painting the figure today. I need to work the skin tones and eyebrows a little more, Then I'll finish the clothing and stuff.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking good already. 
This stage is always so much fun; you can see the figure coming to live


----------

